# What Year for the PM9



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Can anybody tell me when the PM9 orginally came out, just curious??


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bueller.....Bueller......Bueller.....:watching:


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Found this with a quick Google search. Looks like 2002.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3197/is_4_48/ai_100606765/


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks!!!!! King Air Driver (does this mean you fly a King Air??)


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

border bandit32 said:


> Thanks!!!!! King Air Driver (does this mean you fly a King Air??)


No problem! :mrgreen:

Yep, I fly King Airs, though not too much anymore. I'm typed on the KA 350 and also fly the C-90. What I spend most of my time flying is the new Embraer Phenom 100. Fun little jet!! Today, however, I'm in Teterhole, NJ in a Beechjet. :smt023 BTW, speaking of Teterboro, the other guy I'm with on the trip and I were talking last night... WTH was going through the minds of those who designed the road/highway system out here?! :smt076


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

A good buddy of mine that I fish with flies a King Air also. He is a private pilot for a Mexican Congressman and flies him and his family to their ranch in Mexico and on various vacations. Nice aircraft! I grew up flying with my dad and landing on dirt ranch runways in a 172 and 182 Cessna!


----------

